# Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e



## Angler2004 (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir auf der Jagt und Hund das oben genannte Gerät gekauft. Es ist die Version, die man an die Rute montieren kann. Auf der Messe habe ich das Gerät für 189€ gelkauft, welches im Internet über 200€ kosten würde.
Noch ein par Informationen zum Gerät: 
max. 30m Wassertiefe
Anzeige der Wassertemperatur
STN-Anzeige mit 48 x 32 Bildpunkten 
Arbeitet im Radius von ca. 50 m zur Anzeige 
Für Nachtbetrieb mit blinkendem Licht 
Lebensdauer der Batterie ca. 500 Std.
A/B-Kanal, es können gleichzeitig zwei Geber angeschlossen werden
Gewicht des Gebers ca. 28 g

Heute konnte ich das Gerät zum erstem mal an meinem Vereinssee testen. Der Vereinssee ist die Steinbachtalsperre, die in der Voreifel bei Bad Münstereifel liegt. Leider war der See zur Hälfte eingefroren, aber die zweite Hälfte war ja frei zumj testen. 
So Empfänger und Geber an die Rute montiert und dann gings auch schon los. Der Empfänger hat auch direkt Signale bekommen und zeigte ohne Störung die Tiefe und die Wassertemperatur an. Die Wassertemperatur betrag Heute 4 grad. Um so näher der Geber zum Ufer kam um so flacher wurde es, ist ja normal! Leider konnte ich nur die Seite befischen wo der Grund nur monoton zum Ufer anstieg, die berühmten Kanten und Löcher liegen auf der zugefrorenen Seite des Sees, diese ich aber sobald sie frei ist auch mit dem Smartcast aufsuchen werde. Fische hat es Heute nicht angezeigt, weil ich glaube das die Fische sich unters Eis in die wärmeren Gebiete zurückgezogen haben. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Gerät eine sinnvolle und praktische Erfindung um ein Unbekanntes Gewässer zu erkunden. Da es auch Gewässer gibt welche man nicht mit Booten befahren darf und somit kein Echolot einsetzten kann ist dieses Gerät für den Uferangler unentbehrlich.
 Bilder vom Gerät und ein Bild  vom Simulationsmodus, finden Sie in dem Beitrag "Smartcast Bilder!".
Ich hoffe ich konnte Ihnen dieses Gerät etwas näher an Herz legen.
Gruß Angler2004

PS: Für Fragen übers Gerät, könnt Ihr mir eine PM schicken.


----------



## Angler2004 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Jetzt denk nicht den Berich hab ich kopiet ich bin heute extra an den see gefahren um das gerät zu testen! also hier ist nichts kopiert.


----------



## Angler2004 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Findet hier keiner Interesse dran? Ist echt ein spitze Gerät, habs auch am Rhein getestet und es funktioniert auch dort.


----------



## Timmy (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*



			
				Angler2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt denk nicht den Berich hab ich kopiet ich bin heute extra an den see gefahren um das gerät zu testen! also hier ist nichts kopiert.


 
Warum siezt Du uns dann in obigem Beitrag??
Also ich bin der Timmy(Du!)

Das Teil hört sich ja recht praktisch an...............


----------



## trond (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Hei Angler2004. Ich hatte deinen guten Bericht gelesen. Ich kann mit dem Geraet selbst in unserem eigenen See wenig anfangen. Ich kann dort das Ufer mit absuchen, wo Kanten sind. Aber bist 15m manchmal auch 20m kann ich das auch so sehen. Das Wasser ist hier ganz durchsichtig.
Ich freue mich mit dir, du hast ein Geraet entdeckt, was dir Spass bringt und was dir hilft. Humminbird baut sehr gute Geraete. Du solltest dir dafuer 2 Akkus kaufen. Oft ist es so, du bist am Wasser und gerade dann ist die Batterie leer. Ich betreibe mein Echolot mit dem Strom vom Boot. Trotz dem habe ich auch Akkus als Reserve.


----------



## w3azle (21. März 2007)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

hi,
gibts hier noch wen der das gerät benutzt und was zu sagen kann?
ich wär euch sehr dankbar


----------



## baggersee (5. September 2007)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Ich war heute das erste mal mit meinem neuen RF25e Advanced am See. Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil, muß die nächsten Tage aber noch etwas mit üben. Die Anzeige reicht für eine Tiefenangabe vollkommen aus. Wenn man mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit kurbelt, dann sieht man schön wie der Seegrund flacher wird. Da ich den Fischalarm aktiviert hatte, wurde ich 3x optisch und akustisch auf Fische in 3,5 Metern Tiefe hingewiesen.

Ein Problemchen hatte ich aber mit der Befestigung an der Rute. Da nur 3 verschieden Haltegummies mit geliefert werden und keines an meine kleine Teleskoprute passte, musste ich den Enpfänger ziemlich weit oben an der Rute befestigen, was dann etwas umständlich beim ablesen und gleichzeitigem kurbeln war. Es ging aber trotzdem.
Werde den Geber an eine Rute mit dünnerem Blank befestigen müssen.

Das andere Problemchen war, dass ich den Empfänger beim handtieren 2 mal unbeabsichtigt eingeschaltet habe. Da muß man halt drauf achten wenn man das Teil wieder einpackt.

Ich würde mir das Gerät wieder kaufen und ich bin froh, dass ich mir nicht das RF15e gekauft habe.


----------



## Diski (6. September 2007)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Hallo!
Was kostet so ein Gerät?
Sieht man da nur Fische oder kann man auch ablesen was für Fischarten man sieht?
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung vom Echolot?

Gruß
Diski


----------



## baggersee (6. September 2007)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Ich hatte gestern beim Testen meines RF25e ein paar Fische auf der Anzeige. Welche Fische das sind, kann man natürlich nicht sagen. Ob das ganze für Fische richtig 100% was ist, kann ich nach einmal testen auch nicht sagen. Ich vermute mal da sind die teuren Dinger fürs Boot besser.
Meine Focus für das teil liegt auf der Tiefenmessung und nicht dem Fische anzeigen.

Achso, ich habe 159,00 Euro + Versandkosten gespart. Am Sonntag bestellt und via PayPal bezahlt und am Dienstag wars schon da.

Hier mal eine Beschreibung was das Gerät so kann:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]SMARTCAST - kabellose Fischfinder[/FONT]*[SIZE=-1]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Smartcast RF25e Advanced[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der SMARTCAST von HUMMINBIRD war bereits 2004 der Renner für alle Uferangler. 2005 geht HUMMINBIRD noch einen Schritt weiter. SMARTCAST sind die ersten kabellosen Fischfinder für alle, die vom Ufer bzw. Steg angeln. Kabellos - Sie haben richtig gelesen. Sie können den Geber als Pose einsetzen oder einfach nur an einer Leine befestigen. Bei diesen Fischfindern ist zwischen der Anzeige und dem Geber keine Kabelverbindung erforderlich. Die SMARTCAST Fischfinder eignen sich hervorragend zum Ausloten von unbekannten Gewässern. [/FONT]*[/SIZE]

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Die neue Advanced-Serie arbeitet mit einem verbesserten Geber, die Anzeigen wurden grundlegend überarbeitet.[/FONT][/SIZE]*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eigenschaften SmartCast Advanced-Serie*[/FONT]​

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Max. 30 m Wassertiefe

[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Anzeige der Wassertemperatur [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]STN-Anzeige mit 48 x 32 Bildpunkten [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Arbeitet im Radius von ca. 50 m [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Extrem großer Abdeckungsbereich (90°) - bis zur 2-fachen Wassertiefe, Sendefrequenz 115 kHz [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Einfache Ein-Hand-Bedienung zur Kontrolle der Funktionen Fish ID, Tiefenbereich, Fischalarm, Empfindlichkeit usw. [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Leicht, kompakt und absolut spritzwasserdicht [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Anzeige der Uhrzeit und des Datums [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Betrieb der Anzeige mit 1 x CR2450 [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Standzeit ca. 40 Stunden, als Uhr ca. 1 Jahr [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[*][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Fischalarm: 1 Fischgröße​[/FONT]​[*][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Simulator​[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Wet Switch™ Technologie optimiert die Lebensdauer der Batterie des Gebers. Der Geber schaltet automatisch ab, sobald dieser aus dem Wasser genommen wird. [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Gewicht des Gebers ca. 28 g [/SIZE][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]A/B-Kanal, es können gleichzeitig zwei Geber angeschlossen werden. [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Lieferumfang*:[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Anzeige zum Befestigen an der Angelrute[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Geber RF45e _Advanced_[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]deutsche Bedienungsanleitung[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]mit Batterie CR2450 [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## zrako (6. September 2007)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

du angelst am dreher oder?


----------



## viezepower (29. März 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

hallo , ich habe vom Nachbarn diesen Fischfinder bekommen 
#6
nur leider ohne anleitung #t und ich habe alles versucht aber bekomme keine verbindung .
kan mir jemand helfen oder eine anleitung senden?????#6
vielen dank


----------



## fischbär (29. März 2016)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Wahrscheinlich ist die Batterie des Senders leer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9U8O_V3if4

Evtl. geht auch ein Freecast Ersatzgeber von Ebay. Eigentlich sind die Dinger ganz brauchbar. Fische finden, naja, aber für Tiefe und Struktur top!


----------



## viezepower (29. März 2016)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

ich habe vom Nachbar auch eins bekommen nur leider ohne Anleitung ( ich bekomme kein signal )


----------



## fischbär (29. März 2016)

*AW: Gerätetest Humminbird Smartcast RF25e*

Anleitung? Empfänger einschalten, Sender in tieferes Wasser werfen (ab ca. 1 m zeigt er was an...)


----------

